# Turkey - Operation Anatolian Eagle



## old medic (12 Oct 2009)

Eagle is grounded over Turks’ Gaza snub
12 October 2009 
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/europe/article6870231.ece



> The US has cancelled its biggest air-defence exercise with Israel after Turkey refused to allow Israeli aircraft to participate in the war games, due to begin out of Turkish air bases today.
> 
> Israeli officials said that Turkey’s stance over the 11-day manoeuvres, codenamed Operation Anatolian Eagle, was the result of lingering anger at Israel’s devastating onslaught on the Gaza Strip last winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## atahuu (14 Jan 2016)

Israeli bombers are believed to have passed through Turkish airspace when they attacked a suspected nuclear facility under construction in Syria in 2007.?????


----------



## Ostrozac (14 Jan 2016)

atahuu said:
			
		

> Israeli bombers are believed to have passed through Turkish airspace when they attacked a suspected nuclear facility under construction in Syria in 2007.?????



Yeah, back in the day Turkey and Israel were quite tight, but relations have been strained lately. There are many reasons for this, but the "Jump The Shark" moment was probably in 2010 when Flotilla 13 (Israeli Naval SOF) killed 9 Turkish civilians in a botched boarding of a ship trying to run the Gaza blockade.


----------

